# Poodles and Seasons: 360 Days around the World



## Chagall's mom

I like your photos! And your idea for a fun seasonal photo thread.:thumb: 
*
Here's one taken on a bright sunny day amidst the fall flowers!*


----------



## villavilla

Picture greetings from autumn in Northern Finland. These are from last week when sun shone, now it's more gray.









Our moyen daughter Leya (on left) and mother Yoda. Yoda is becoming a corded poodle, that's why she looks so untidy.









Our just recently groomed standard poodle female Pimu.









And still our 13-year-old senior standard male Hessu together with our riding pony.


----------



## Chagall's mom

*villavilla*: *YOUR PHOTOS ARE ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL!:adore:*


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Villavilla, fabulous photos of beautiful Poodles!!!!!


Living in Southern Calif. on the coast, we don't have noticeable season changes .......unless someone has planted a deciduous tree and it's bare of leaves! 
Molly has her favorite leafy place to sit all year round!


----------



## hopetocurl

A sunny day at the beach in early fall (for us).


----------



## Chagall's mom

Got a nor' easter barreling down on us. So this is how we spent the afternoon. It's all about having a ball and leaving no leaf unturned!


----------



## LCS

Some of you may have seen me post this picture in another thread - but I shamefully really like it - and guess I'm holding on to summer with it.

Juneau in our summer garden....


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Thanks!*

Thanks Everyone for posting! :adore:

As my younger daughter would say, "Mom you are living the dream!"

The photos are spectacular!
So interesting seeing poodles across the world in "real time" seasons.

Who knew that a pony and a poodle would pose so beautifully?
I didn't realize Juneau would have so many leaves for poodles to hide in.
Chagall looks like a bon vivant in his silver glory.
Molly looks glamorous in any setting.
A tpoo - how teeny and cute!

Decided to add just one more photo because New England is at its loveliest - but the rainstorm is pulling down the leaves so fall foliage festival won't last long.


----------



## kayfabulous6

Everyone looks great!!! We have tons of leaves fallen in New York- maybe I can snap some photos tomorrow of my girl!!


----------



## Lou

EllieHenryNana said:


> Please share pictures of your poodles in the season in your part of the world.
> 
> Here is a photo of New England Fall Foliage with Henry and Eleanor!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> :act-up:



Absolutely stunning photos!! The first one is absolutely frame worthy!!!


----------



## Lou

fall ?


----------



## Axeldog

Here are some California Spring and Summer pics!


----------



## Mahlon

A few shots from B.C. Canada, near the coast it isn't so dramatic as the climate is milder, but there is still lots of color change. More so than this California boy is used to. We get the leaf loss in NorCal, but not the truly stunning and vibrant colors, nor the way it can make a whole mountain or hillside light up, especially when the wind is in play its hard to look away. 

Dan & Quinn


----------



## Charlygrl2

*Sunny Florida*

Enjoying a day at Fort Desoto dog park, the only off leash dog beaches close to us.
Happy Halloween 
Charlie
Trick a.k.a. Batman and Merlin a.k.a. Robin


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Beautiful poodles everywhere!*

Happy poodles playing all around the world!
Thanks everyone for sharing. :act-up:

My daughter sent me a photo from North Carolina that is fun because it shows interesting spring shadows! Plus I love seeing Barley grinning in the corner!
Hope you all will enjoy it!

PS Happy Halloween to Trick and Merlin! Love the costumes!
PPS - Eleanor and Henry would love a ride in the back seat of the red sports car with AXELDOG crew!!!


----------



## kayfabulous6

Miss Ruby- Autumn in New York


----------



## villavilla

I had to send new pictures because the weather has changed here in Northern Finland from the pictures I send in my previous post. Unfortunately the quality of these pictures is not the same, I took these on my mobile phone.

A picture from yesterday evening. Taken quite late, it was quite dark already. All our moyens together (look at the promising cords in Yoda's tail :act-up









A picture from this morning. Our younger senior "Mortti" (will have his 10th birthday in February) taking a snow bath









And still Leya, Mortti, Tito (moyens) and Pimu (standard) on a walk on a field way this morning









The weather today was not that nice you could have thought from the picture: snow was really wet. It all snowed yesterday (about 10 cm) and now it is raining, so snow is melting.


----------



## Zmyjka

We have still nice fall weather in Czech Republic  Loki - my sweet corded boy


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Thank you!*

WOW! :adore:
Miss Ruby is a styling red-head - looking forward to going to NY today for college Parent Weekend and seeing the leaves. Don't know if we will see any poodle cuties.
Loki - what a beauty! Cording is so elegant.
Morti - 10??? - he looks like a puppy in his snow bath! I love their coats!!!!
We don't have snow yet in New England but Eleanor and Henry love a good romp too!
Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Lou

Lou & Apollo today ... A new tree blossomed ... It's always surprising in this yard! Plums, peaches, different colored flowers and now this one! I think I'm allergic to it! It made me itch and sneeze


----------



## Silverbs

Calder at the park a few days ago. Fall has always been my favorite season. Love the colors ???


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Poodles make every season better! *

Thank you to Apollo and Lou for posing while you itched! They always look so statuesque. Your yard is lovely in your part of the world. :act-up:
Calder is looking great among the leaves. Fall is one of my favorite seasons too! :act-up:
We are imitating Axeldog's idea for car driving photo with our Beetle!


----------



## Lou

Thanks dear... The are great models! Hehehe I take soooooo many pictures they are used to "freezing" until they hear the "click" from the camera or I say " free dogs!" LOL I LOVE TAKING PICTURES OF THEM ????


----------



## Anntig

6:30 spring sunrise at the beach and the poodle pack playing in the spring grass


----------



## poolann

Ready for Howloween! Just take today. My shepherds like to model too


----------



## Ciscley

*Brisk enough for a puppy t-shirt*

Just took these today @4pm. Lovely breezy, bright autumn day in Indiana, a few leaves still on the ground after hubby's marathon cleanup yesterday, and the grass STILL growing and in need of another cut already.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Poodles: Their friends and their toys!*

Totally fun to see members of your family pack.

How lovely Anntig that your group can be free on the beach! Henry and Ellie always have to be on leash - the dogs are only allowed on the state park beaches from November 1 - April 1. Saturday back to the beach! How do labs and poodles like each other? :act-up:

Poolann - Happy Halloween! Both GS and spoos are so smart - do they try to outsmart each other? Eleanor usually outwits Henry but when he really wants a chair or toy he barks at a window to distract her to come over and then claims "his prize". 

Thank you for sharing Daphne! Adorable with her shirt and toy! Indiana looks a lot like New England right now.

I am adding Eleanor and Henry at twilight with the soft velveteen leaves as a background. They love surveying their yard kingdom!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Seasons and Trees*

Hi PF Members:

When I think of seasonal markers - I think of trees.

Do any of you have any photos of poodles with interesting trees as a backdrop like Saguarro (or other cacti), palm trees, evergreens or other favorites in your neighborhood? 

My husband and I are going to Arizona in the spring and on my bucket list is Saguarro National Park - I keep wondering when do the Saguarro bloom. The trip plus our fall foliage is why trees are on my mind! :aetsch:


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Tennis anyone?*

Fall Fun with dog tennis balls from our Auntie Marty! :act-up:
Too rainy and cold for the beach this weekend.


----------



## Chagall's mom

We sneak onto the tennis court to play in fall and winter too!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Guilty Pleasures*

Hi Chagall!
Yup we sneak on the courts too and hope no one notices or kicks us off.
My family plays tennis and Eleanor is always a "helpful" retriever.
In this photo, Eleanor and Eleanor are off court because my youngest is playing a match.
They are good fans, loved by the team - but they prefer being part of the on-court action.
:aetsch:


----------



## ApricotsRock

Is Chagall flying in that photo? Looks so neat!


----------



## Chagall's mom

EllieHenryNana said:


> Hi Chagall!
> Yup we sneak on the courts too and hope no one notices or kicks us off...
> They are good fans, loved by the team - but they prefer being part of the on-court action.
> :aetsch:


We only got bounced off the tennis court once. Well, not exactly _bounced_, more like voluntarily withdrew! Two very excited young brothers had gotten tennis rackets for Christmas and their mother brought them by to try them out that afternoon. Chagall wanted to stick around to be the ball boy, but it seemed best to leave the boys in peace! I kinda know when the courts will be vacant (and unlocked), so we slip in when we can.  


ApricotsRock said:


> Is Chagall flying in that photo? Looks so neat!


Chagall is an acrobat for all seasons! Makes me understand why the minis did so well as circus dogs.


----------



## Minnie

What a great idea love this thread!!!


----------



## villavilla

Today we have -18 Celsius degrees. I made a walk with the dogs on the field again.


----------



## Angie82

Fun time at the dog park:


----------



## Rachel76

Standard Poodle on morning walk - YouTube Here is a link to a video of Hemi at the end of our morning walk.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Napping after romping*

Bao Bao are so lucky to have Doggyland!! The blue highlights are so trendy!

Villavilla - the coats are great! 18 Celsius - we are at about 42F and gray now as the fall progresses.

I love the photo of Chagall with his pool! Water play is done in New England. We understand getting bounced - hee hee - we have learned to wait for the off-times/unlocked moments too! :act-up:

Here is Henry chilling out after a quick romp (days are shorter now.) Cuddling up after play in the warm house is one of their favorite past times in the fall!

Rachel76 - what type of owl is that? Beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Angie82

At the beach:


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Beach - New England style*

Bao Bao, Ball Ball and Bui Bui must have so much fun running free on the beach! They are lucky poodles! :act-up:

November 1 at the state park means poodles are allowed on the beach with leash. The wind was brisk but Henry and Eleanor were delighted to have sand between their toes. Sun down comes early in these fall beach afternoon visits.
Here are the kids in silhouette! :-D


----------



## Chagall's mom

Love the beach silhouette photos, *EllieHenryNana*! I like to walk Chagall on the "dogs-allowed" areas of the boardwalk off-season. It's very invigorating in the winter! 

Chagall's fall recreation includes perching our stone benches to get a good view of the our neighbors' grazing sheep and horses. I placed the benches in spots I particularly like, so glad he does too!


----------



## twyla

*Beatrice autumn in NY state*

Beatrice, my 7 month old toy poodle walking in the woods around the complex









whaat was that?









hmmmh








how's this profile mommy?


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Autumn turns gray in November*

Henry and Eleanor send a shout out to Chagall!
They wish they had a boardwalk!
The kids have visited NY State for tennis matches but the season is over.
Beatrice is so cute and is sent their best regards!!

We want to give a shout out today to Veterans and our Uncle Bob who was a WWII paratrooper! Thank you for letting us enjoy a free life in the USA! :amen:

November is the beginning of the gray time in New England but spoos can brighten up any season on any day.


----------



## Chagall's mom

EllieHenryNana said:


> Henry and Eleanor send a shout out to Chagall!
> They wish they had a boardwalk!


 Take a ride down and enjoy the Jersey boardwalk with us sometime! Here are some photos from last winter to tempt you. Can't you just about smell the ocean air? 


EllieHenryNana said:


> We want to give a shout out today to Veterans and our Uncle Bob who was a WWII paratrooper! Thank you for letting us enjoy a free life in the USA! :amen:


I second that! :flag:


----------



## Chagall's mom

I don't even want to say it out loud, but it _snowed_ here last night!:smow: I snapped these pictures when I took Chagall out for "last call" before bedtime.


----------



## Poodlerunner

Bodhi and Piper in my yard playing ball. They are loving the cooler fall temperatures 









and Piper being a good model


----------



## villavilla

Great pictures, Poodlerunner! I just love them :rose:


----------



## Poodlerunner

Chagall's mom said:


> Take a ride down and enjoy the Jersey boardwalk with us sometime! Here are some photos from last winter to tempt you. Can't you just about smell the ocean air?
> 
> I second that! :flag:


I just love Chagall in his winter coat 

pr


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Snow? *

Tell Chagall that Henry and Eleanor would love to visit Atlantic City and the Boardwalk! They are nagging me for an NJ play date! I grew up in northern NJ but I have never been down to AC. It looks like fun!
Bodhi and Piper are magnificent - thank you for sharing your photos! The fall backdrop is poodle perfect.
We got snow too -  not ready-not ready!
But before that happened we fit in a Play Date with Bo and Sadie (Eleanor's full brother & sister/ Henry's half siblings)!
Nothing is more fun on a fall day than a " herd "of poodles enjoying zoomies! :2in1:


----------



## Poodlerunner

Ahhh, looks like a dog park just for Poodles. Wonderful  I love to watch them run. 

pr


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Where's poodles?*

Winter is sneaking up on New England.
First snow arrived ...
Where are those poodles? Dark mornings of November.

Henry and Eleanor would rather sleep... asking the question: "Why are you waking me up?"

Hope the Buffalo poodles and families are doing okay during the blizzard!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Hunting season - poodle style! *

It is human hunting season in New England for deer.
(Anyone hunt with their poodles? - love to have your photos on this thread!)

Eleanor is our little mouser!
She can hide a mouse in her muzzle. Do you have a poodle like this?
Found a trophy (no photo included!) on the ottoman in my office.

My husband and I have been noticing a "funny odor" in our basement.
As my husband worked on a basement refinishing project, I discovered under the blanket on the couch downstairs another mouse trophy. :afraid:
Washing all the blankets right now!!!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Poodle Thanksgiving Dream*

Seasons and holidays create family ties and memories.
Here are Eleanor and Henry living the dream! :act-up:
Happy holidays to all our PF friends!


----------



## twyla

Happy Thanksgiving Eve

Beatrice's first real snow


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Snowy Thanksgiving Eve*

Thank you for sharing Princess Beatrice - she is lovely in her coat and snowflakes accessories!

New England got snow too. Henry worked on begging Eleanor to play - she was more interested in hunting through and under the snowy leaves - finally he did a solo crazy snow dance to draw her into the skirmish!

Have a wonderful holiday PF!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Happiness is ...*

a warm puppy in the arms of their returning college student!

We hope all the PF poodles had some family time with their favorite human over this Thanksgiving. :act-up:
(Great holiday season - Eleanor thinks she is a toy poodle!)


----------



## Charlygrl2

Ahhh how sweet, I think that is a Spoo thing, all three of my boys like to be held like a baby. Or maybe it is Spoo parent thing because our fur babies are so loving we cuddle them like a baby.


----------



## Suddenly

What a wonderful picture. Beautiful face.


----------



## Chagall's mom

EllieHenryNana said:


> a warm puppy in the arms of their returning college student!


That photo is a real treat to see! Brings me back to years ago (I'm a granny) when my daughter, then a college freshman, rushed through the door on Thanksgiving break to embrace the dog, then us. As it should me, of course.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Beach season in New England ... not FL or CA*

Yes - Eleanor got the BIG hug!!! :-D Just like in Chagall's family - the humans got seconds!
Brandon looks like a big hugger too! That has been my biggest surprise with spoo's is that no one has told them they are not lapdogs! Henry at 72 pounds is a loveable crusher! :act-up:
Magic, Merlin and Trick are beautiful apricots! They are so lucky to be in Tampa!
I am including a photo from this weekend of beaching in New England where we view 55 F with a light breeze as a great day at the seaside!!! I call it "Alfred Hitchcock presents the Rocky Shore".
I smile when you folks in FL and CA mentioned you have no real seasons - these December days I think you are VERY lucky... You can beach without a hat or scarf or mittens!!!
PS
How is the boardwalk these days for Chagall?


----------



## janet6567

Such a treat to see all the poodle pictures!


----------



## Suddenly

Hi Everyone, I was just skimming through this thread and I have to say that EVERY poodle in these pictures are just fabulous!!
Have a Healthy and Happy New Year!!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Thank you to all participating poodles! <3*

Janet6567 - I agree - all the poodles added on this thread are beautiful.
Please would you post Maggie and Abbey - to show how Texas is looking during the almost winter season? Thanks for considering.

Suddenly - I would love to see Brandon romping about in Florida - are you near a beach or have a palm tree in your yard? Nothing makes the native area look better in every season than a poodle! Please share on this thread. 

Thanks Everybody who has shared seasonal photos from your area of the world. It is so interesting!!! :adore:

As our winter holiday season is upon us, this weekend I am hoping to get some Santa photos to post - antlers may be too much for the kids.


----------



## Suddenly

Thanks for asking about Brandon. Here's a picture in my backyard by the pool.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Lucky pup*

Thank you so much for adding Brandon poolside!
He reminds me of our Henry - a huggable, loveable, kissable, squeezable kind of boy.:act-up:
How lucky to have a Florida December!


----------



## Zmyjka

Heh, we had winter in Czech Republic... For one day


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Santa- 'tis the season!*

Zmyjka - is that Loki or Cadence? - what a gorgeous photo! Like a calendar!
Winter is beautiful at your place in the Czech Republic! Thanks for sharing.

Well, it took about 20 photos ... but here are Eleanor and Henry trying to be good with Santa! 
All 72 pounds of Henry had to be lifted into place!
Ho Ho Ho! ;-)
Agway had so many pups that antlers were not an option! :bird:

Later, we will try antlers at home. :-D


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Antlers ...*

Success!
Sort of... 
Eleanor says: "Santa I am sitting pretty - please bring squeakies!"
Henry asks "When is this jolly season over?" 
Everyone is now sound asleep!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

Happy birthday Eleanor!
Four wonderful years in our life!


----------



## Mahlon

A nice warm day at the dog park, with this odd Northern California weather we've been having lately, 75F today and it rained all last week, and there's a warning for flash floods possibly in a few days... Well at least rain is good we sure can use it.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Quinn-tessential poodle *

Mahlon-Thank you for sharing Quinn your "mischievous" spoo! 
The silver sable phantom color is lovely! 
Glad you are having rain - sad about the floods. :-( 
Icy rain/sleet today at 31F-Henry & Eleanor were slip sliding across the yard.

We traveled to San Francisco over the summer to see family. 
The amount of vegetation burn out on the hills was terrible! :-(

On the bright side, we made puppy souvenir purchases at YAP! :act-up:
Loved the display in the window of Russian Hill Dog Grooming.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*West Coast PF Friends*

Yesterday we watched on TV the destruction from the flooding!
Scary monsoon season!
I realize many of you have power outages after a transformer blew up!
Our thoughts are with you at this difficult and dangerous time. :amen:


----------



## Lou

75F in December..... Oh how I love this! And so do they! ?


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*What a poodle team!*

Apollo and Lou are such cute playmates! 75F what a dream! Thanks for sharing.
Last week it was in the teens with rain/sleet. Play moved inside.
This week a warm 45F! :act-up:

Henry (apricot) says, "Here we are playing with Dad! He pooped out and we rearranged things!" :-D

Eleanor (red) says, "When does my favorite (college) girl stop playing dress up with me?"


----------



## Lou

EllieHenryNana said:


> Apollo and Lou are such cute playmates! 75F what a dream! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Last week it was in the teens with rain/sleet. Play moved inside.
> 
> This week a warm 45F! :act-up:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry (apricot) says, "Here we are playing with Dad! He pooped out and we rearranged things!" :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Eleanor (red) says, "When does my favorite (college) girl stop playing dress up with me?"



Your poodles are gorgeous!!! Such lively expressive faces  love your photos!!


----------



## Chagall's mom

During this season of Peace and Good Will, Chagall puts his best foot forward with the neighbors.eace2::santaclaus: However, they remain sheepish.:sheep::sheep::sheep::sheep:


----------



## Zmyjka

EllieHenryNana said:


> Zmyjka - is that Loki or Cadence? - what a gorgeous photo! Like a calendar!
> Winter is beautiful at your place in the Czech Republic! Thanks for sharing.


It's Loki


----------



## poolann

Happy new year everyone! A rather brisk afternoon today here in SC but we went for a walk in the park anyway. These were taken in front of the small man made stream/waterfall.


----------



## Chagall's mom

It was a bright, sunny winter's day. Mom says we're not going out to play again until NEXT YEAR! Oh well, be happy! ~ Chagall
*H A P P Y N E W Y E A R!*:cheers:


----------



## poolann

Chagall's mom said:


> It was a bright, sunny winter's day. Mom says we're not going out to play again until NEXT YEAR! Oh well, be happy! ~ Chagall
> *H A P P Y N E W Y E A R!*:cheers:


Poor Chagall 

I can't believe mommy won't take you out again until next year


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Happy New Year PF*

Chagall is looking fabulous as always - Happy New Year Little Gentleman!
Poolann thank you for sharing Racer at the SC Beach.
In the summer, I am going to the NC beaches with my daughter and Barley! Any recommendations between Carolina Beach, Kure Beach and Oak Isle Beach - (it says they are all dog friendly)?

With the family home - I have gotten behind on posting so here goes...

November and December have been mixed up in New England. Thanksgiving had snow - Christmas had 60F so we took the kids to the beach and the local pond. Eleanor (red) is thinking "Help the poodle-paparazzi is after me!"
Barley (mom) and Henry (son) always get compliments about how similar and cute they look. Here they are front and back apricot glory!
All the poodles got new squeaky toys but Eleanor continues to de-squeak and eviscerate the lot... we have been hiding Henry's toy after Ellie ate an antler from hers while we were watching and before we could stop her. EEK! :argh:
January has brought the first snowstorm early but very light wintry mix and 30F. Henry checking his snowy tail made me smile. I have tried to take a photo similar to Zmyjk's Loki with a snow branch in the front. Loki's photo wins hands down. :adore:
Nothing says welcome home to my husband like 2 poodles in a snowstorm barking a greeting! :act-up:
Happy New Year Everyone! WOOF!


----------



## Chagall's mom

*EllieHenryNana*: That last wonderful snowy "welcome home" photo looks like it belongs on a Hallmark card! I'll ask a poodle friend who lives in NC if she can recommend any of the beaches you're considering. So nice you have such poodle summer fun to look forward once we say "good-bye" to winter.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Two Thank You's*

Tell Chagall that Barley says thank you for advice about NC beaching! :angel:

A second thank you to the PF member who recommended a dog hammock for traveling so the pups don't fall into the seat wells. :angel2:

We looked at hammocks but were not sure if there were holes for the seat belts. For Christmas, I got dog cushions which fit into the wells. They came with an oval plate that really says it all for the beetle, "Dog Taxi"! Here are Eleanor and Henry trying them out! :act-up:
Henry is happy to be able to stretch forward.
I am happy everyone is safer.

Thank you PF members for looking out for more novice owners! :adore:

All advice about traveling with poodles is very welcome.


----------



## jlf45764

Trixie out in our front yard. It is a cool Fall day in this pic, as you can probably tell by the falling leaves. :biggrin:


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Cutie*

Thank you for sharing Trixie - in the sunlight she looks red like Eleanor inside she looks chocolate!
Adorable girl in her little coat. Since she lives in Ohio does she have matching winter boots?


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Big chill*

New England has been under the BIG CHILL - 0-1F with negative wind chills and today snow squalls.
Eleanor says, "Mom won't let Henry and I play outside much but that's okay because I have my new NERF football! For extra fun, I hid her new scarf under the sofa and she couldn't find it for days! hee hee!"


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Frisbee: New England Style*

Break in the January weather - 27 F heat wave! 
Nothing says fun like "freeze-bee"!
:ahhhhh:


----------



## Chagall's mom

Eleanor and Henry know how to enjoy a winter blast! It was 19 F here today, but only in the sun.  Look at the stink eye Chagall gave me when I told him to go inside. (I was cold, he wasn't. He is so weatherproof!)


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Poodle's Seasonal Delight:Snow Days!!!!*

Chagall looks so cute in the snow poses!
Eleanor agrees with the stink eye!
"Mom, why are you getting cold when I'm so happy to stay and play?"

Happiness in our house is a SNOW DAY - NO SCHOOL for Mom!
It is a dog's joy in the winter season here!

Henry and Eleanor showing off how much they love sleeping in on snow days!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Thankfully, yesterday's weather was a balmy 35 F so I redeemed myself in Chagall's eyes by "booting" him up and letting him out to play.  Today, freezing rain and slippery turf, YUCK! What a difference a day makes. Here's Chagall in clear winter weather.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Love Chagall's boots!*

Chagall looks delighted with you! :act-up:

Still wintry mix up here - 
Eleanor barks the alarm call for birds and out the kids go.
Spending time toweling off their shiny sleety coating.
Fortunately, Henry and Eleanor are napping and cuddling now which is the nicest part of a snow day for all of us.


----------



## Chagall's mom

*EllieHenryNana*, it's so nice to see the _wonderful _relationship Eleanor and Henry have!:dog::dog: They are truly sweet together. :love2::love2:I just got off the phone trying to convince a dog-owning friend to come over here so our pooches can play inside. But neither she nor I much want to travel out in this slippery, cold weather mess we're "enjoying." Almost time for my mid-day hot cocoa and Chagall's raw goat milk, sitting by the fireplace looking out the window, both of us wishing he had a four-pawed playmate. Stay snug and warm with your poodles!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Poodle Playdates*

Still cold today but less icy? - maybe Chagall can have a friend over. :act-up:
Henry and Eleanor love having Bo and Sadie (full siblings with Eleanor) over for poodle romps in our backyard!
Stay snug!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Season to snuggle*

As the bitter temperatures continue, it is the season to snuggle.
Never too old to have a "puppy pile"!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Eleanor and Henry are world class cuddle bugs!! :dog::dog: They sure know what to do when the weather outside is frightful. I made a video of one of Chagall's crummy weather day entertainments. You can see it here. http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/136546-playing-hide-seek-take-peek.html#post1599146


----------



## Lou

I love ALL these photos!!!! 

And I missed you Chagall's mom!! And Chagall's gorgeous face!! I love that you let his topknot grow! 

I love too see poodle cuddle buddies too  Eleanor and Henry are just so beautiful and so sweet
Wonderful photos from everyone! ??

I think the snow is lovely , pretty. But last time I had to deal with snow or was for 5 months of non stop snow, so I'm happy that I don't have to deal with it anymore. It had been raining the last several days though... And today the sun came out!!! And it's beautiful out, didn't even need a sweater or a coat  I wanted Lou & Apollo to get some sun!! Especially on those noses make sure they don't get "winter nose" ... I hear that it can happen for lack of sun... And I definitely LOVE and need some vitamin D too!!!  So we had a ton of #funinthesun hehehehe  
☁⛅☀☺


----------



## Chagall's mom

Woke up to a good snow day for poodle play today! :smow::dog:
http://youtu.be/HFC4-4vE8es
http://youtu.be/7fYVInDD8oI


----------



## Raysoflite

Looks like he had a blast romping around in the snow! What a great yard you have!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Birthday Bash: Hooray a SNOWPOODLE*

Hi Lou, Apollo and Chagall - we are BACK! Happy to be with you! :act-up:

Yesterday I celebrated my birthday!!! 
Thank you family and friends for making it so SPECIAL! :angel2:

Today was a snow day! 
I requested for my birthday bash a SNOWPOODLE!
I texted my family photos of snowpoodles. 
I found pictures from PF members. :adore:
There was some doubt about whether a snow poodle could be created for me!

The artistry of my youngest daughter and husband prevailed!
I got help on a snowman and SNOWPOODLE just like the ones posted on PF!
... although Eleanor did nibble? or redesign? the topknot! :alberteinstein:

Hope you the photos are as fun for you as the snow day was for all of us!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Blizzard Colbie on its way*

Hunkering down for the Nor'easter ...


----------



## Chagall's mom

EllieHenryNana said:


> Hunkering down for the Nor'easter ...


Doing likewise here. Just hoping the power stays on for everyone. We have a generator so we've covered, but the thought of people being without power in wicked winter weather is really concerning. Hope our phone line and internet connection endure the storm too. I feel cut adrift when they go down. (Small drawback to country living.) Stay safe and warm snuggling with your poodles!:clover:

Looks like we'll be playing lots of indoor poodle games!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Adventures with a SNOWPOODLE*

Chagall is so cute!!!!
Yes indoor play is going to be in our future too.
For my birthday I was given a MEGA Tuffy toy - my family was assured it couldn't be destroyed - took Eleanor 1/2 hour to solve the puzzle of removing the first squeaker - good news the center squeaker is not so easy!!! 

Here is a link to watch what happened in:
"The Adventures of Henry and Eleanor: Case of the Missing Snowman" 
guest starring SNOWPOODLE.
http://youtu.be/pi1VqEghl1o

(Hope it works!)
Of course with the blizzard - SNOWPOODLE will be missing too!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Bravo! :clap2: I give your SNOWPOODLE movie a rave review *EllieHenryNana*! (Might have to put a "violence" rating on it though. The beheading of the snowman after the licking, _uh-oh!_) :laugh: I want to make a snow poodle now too, thanks for the idea. One question, do those twig ears mat easily?  Great fun to see Eleanor and Henry out enjoying the elements in your nice big fenced yard.:dog::dog: I see you have room for a mpoo in there too. I feel a road trip coming on! :car2: (After the storm passes and the roads are cleared.) :smow: Laughed at the "act of violence" committed against the Tuffy toy. That's happened in our house too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

EllieHenryNana said:


> Chagall is so cute!!!!
> Yes indoor play is going to be in our future too.
> For my birthday I was given a MEGA Tuffy toy - my family was assured it couldn't be destroyed - took Eleanor 1/2 hour to solve the puzzle of removing the first squeaker - good news the center squeaker is not so easy!!!
> 
> Here is a link to watch what happened in:
> "The Adventures of Henry and Eleanor: Case of the Missing Snowman"
> guest starring SNOWPOODLE.
> http://youtu.be/pi1VqEghl1o
> 
> (Hope it works!)
> Of course with the blizzard - SNOWPOODLE will be missing too!


I adored the video!!!!! It really made me laugh when Henry sniffed the Snowpoodle's butt!!!!!!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Blizzard Colbie: Dashing through the snow!*

Chagall & Molly: 
Thank you so much for enjoying our movie...snow parental guidance advised! 
We laughed about the sniffing too!! 
We were thankful Henry didn't raise a leg. ;-)
Molly & Chagall are always so fashionable. 
You & others on PF inspired me to get the kids horse blanket coats! :adore:
Chagall - you are ALWAYS welcome in our yard. 
Coming up to New England? PM us. <3 :bounce:

Here are more photos of our snow dashing adventures.
No one has mentioned in photo tips how to avoid FROSTBITE! :ahhhhh:
The best way to see the poodles in the snow is the 1 minute movie.
Dashing or swimming through the snow is amazing! :smow:

Here is the link: http://youtu.be/cDVv3RHS2vE


----------



## Chagall's mom

Love the movie sequel! :thumb: Henry and Ellie make wonderful snow bunnies, they leap like jackrabbits! Nice outwear on them too.  We got lucky here, pretty much dodged Juno, only about 6" of snow so far and no problem with any wind. Yesterday Chagall was all ready for a foot or more of snow. Today he's sleeping off his unmet expectations.:sad: I put him in his snowsuit four times yesterday. Will be doing the same today!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Post-Blizzard Poodle Pile Nap*

Chagall is not the only one who is tired from all the snow fun!
Henry and Eleanor are ZONKED OUT! :bashful:


----------



## Chagall's mom

EllieHenryNana said:


> Chagall is not the only one who is tired from all the snow fun!
> Henry and Eleanor are ZONKED OUT! :bashful:


Nothing sweeter than played out poodles!  How very precious and cozy Ellie and Henry look!:love2: Chagall got his second wind, went out to play and promptly lost his favorite ball in the snow. "OH NO!" thought he. I _tried _to explain the concept of melting snow to reassure him we'd eventually find it, but to no avail. He is still moping!:sad: IMG 3028 1 - YouTube


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*New England Snow Tunnels: AKC X-Games?*

Good morning PF members:
In NE we go a little extreme to keep our pets happy during the long winter.
Friends of ours create snow tunnel tracks for outdoor pup adventures! :act-up:
Do you have other seasonal X-game sports in your part of the world?
Please share! 
Thanks.
:bolt:


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Storm Darius, Night Shoveling and the Poodle Adventure continues*

Another foot of snow in two six-inch batches.
Shoveling at night ... flash photos give Henry a spooky look.
As the snow in New England deepens ...
Where are those poodles?
:alberteinstein:


----------



## Chagall's mom

_Yikes!_ The snow really keeps landing in heaps for Ellie and Henry to leap!:smow: They're sure getting great use out of their new winter coats. We got off easy the last two storms. Though the ice and bitter cold are no fun. Chagall is less than subtle about asking me to light the fireplace. And he won't budge until I do!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Dear *EllieHenryNana*,
I SAW THE SUN YESTERDAY!:elephant: First time in _ages! _I stalked it for a while. Last night the moonlight made the snow sparkle like diamonds. So I stalked the moon too. (Mom didn't photograph that, but I know she _loves _diamonds.):biggrin1: The weather forecast calls for more snow here later in the week. It may soon be snowsuit time yet again. No matter, it's all good, cold, wet fun! Hope you are well and happy, sunshine or snow. 
~ Chagall :dog:


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Curse you Groundhog!*

Dear Chagall,
The sun was lovely today.
Your post lifted our spirits.
Thank you! :act-up:
We are facing technical difficulties.
Check out our sunroom photos! :argh:
Mom won't let us tunnel out like Alcatraz! :bulgy-eyes:
<sigh>
Love,
Eleanor and Henry


----------



## Chagall's mom

Dear Eleanor and Henry,
Oh my goodness! You are _so_ snowed in up there!! I don't think they make boots tall enough to get through that much snow. _Wow!_ I hope you're content playing lots of indoor games for now. I'll go hunt down that Punxsutawney Phil for you and get him to change his prediction. Until I do, hang in there! I'll sniff out that darn groundhog...
~ Chagall


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Thank you!*

Dear Chagall:
Thank you for taking on that Groundhog! :angel2:
Our backyard is impassable.
We are getting a little stir crazy ... our front yard is too small.:ahhhhh:
Sometimes you just have to roll over and give it up! :act-up:
Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## Chagall's mom

Dear Eleanor and Henry,
I admire the way you roll with the :smow: punches Mother Nature deals out. :thumb: You are my role models!:highfive2: I feel sorry for you, cabin fever is worse than the flu! :sad:Things are still okay here for now and I can play outside some. But I remember last year, the snow was over the top of my head. That happened when I was a puppy too, but I dug it. Still do. :becky: Talk long naps and hang in there!! ~ Chagall


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Seasonal Affect Disorder in Poodles or "How the Light gets in" (Louise Penny) or NOT*

To the kind PF members who have posted to this seasonal thread:

villavilla (Finland), LCS (Wisconsin), Kayfabulous6 & Twyla (NY), Zmyjka (Czech Republic), Silverbs (Michigan), Anntig (NZ), Ciscley (Indiana), Rachel76 (Bavaria), jlf45764 (Ohio) and Raysoflite (Illinois) and any Canadian PF members - some of you created this Forum. :angel:

Speaking in my human voice...
My husband last night asked me, "Do they look depressed?"
Henry and Eleanor were drooped on the couch...
Until I said, "CAR RIDE!", they perked up and out we went.
I wondered if you noticed this too? :alberteinstein:

Chagall: 
Here is our sunroom snow mountain after a sunny day!
It's getting worse - "peek hole" now between the upper and lower layers.
Eleanor -on her own - did a perfect sit/stay as she looked at the open space.
Couldn't help her...:afraid:


----------



## Chagall's mom

EllieHenryNana said:


> Chagall:
> Here is our sunroom snow mountain after a sunny day!
> It's getting worse - "peek hole" now between the upper and lower layers.
> Eleanor -on her own - did a perfect sit/stay as she looked at the open space.
> Couldn't help her...:afraid:


All I can think of seeing that is an igloo! :shocked: Good sit/stay, Eleanor! It is wise to ponder such curious sights while in a comfortable position.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Poodle Igloo*

Hi Chagall,
So cute your idea of living in an igloo with 2 standard poodles. 
:-D
Today Mom ordered boots that are our color!
With our coats and Mom's boots - we will look snazzy and will post photos once we they arrive! 
Guess what - the sales lady has a mini poodle named Henry too!!!!! 
WOW!!!
Love,
Henry and Eleanor
PS
Today Mom Googled about seasonal affect disorder for poodles.
There is conflicting research about dogs.
There were NO HITS on this topic except Mom's right here on Poodle Forum!!! :dontknow:
Hmm....
We may need poodle lab coats and do our own research! :act-up:
For now - back to being a Couch P-otato-oodle


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Blizzard Blues*

:hurt:
:help: 
Two poodles want relief and rescue from endless blizzards!
Backyard is MIA!
Have bowls packed and willing to travel! :airplane:
Love, 
Eleanor and Henry
:goodnight:


----------



## Chagall's mom

EllieHenryNana said:


> :hurt:
> :help:
> Two poodles want relief and rescue from endless blizzards!
> Backyard is MIA!
> Have bowls packed and willing to travel! :airplane:
> Love,
> Eleanor and Henry
> :goodnight:


Dear Eleanor and Henry,
I heard mom say when she gets back from the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show next week we're going to Florida! :island: I'm _sure_ we have room in the car for you two.:car2: All our family down there is dog friendly and they have swimming pools and we go to beach too. Pack your things, friends! ~Chagall :dog:

p.s. Your winter outfits are really cool!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Westminster Dog Show*

How lucky!!!
Does Chagall get shown at the Westminster Dog Show?
Have a wonderful time on your trip! :act-up:
Be sure to send us some of that Florida Sunshine in photos!


----------



## Chagall's mom

EllieHenryNana said:


> ...Does Chagall get shown at the Westminster Dog Show?


 Only Chagall _pictures _on my cell phone get shown at WKC! :biggrin1: He is a neutered pet who stays comfortably at home with his human father while I enjoy the show with some wonderful friends.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I hardly ever visit this thread. OMGosh Ellie...that's a lot of snow. It looks like what I got in north Idaho. Here in western Wa now, the croci and primroses, heather and a few other things are in bloom. The tulips are coming up. I love your pics with your dogs having so much fun. 

This isn't this year but back in Idaho:





Just look at that joy! Did you ever see cropped ears on a Beagle? LOL. 




Florida! How nice that will be to get out of the cold and have a little change of pace. Have a great trip CM.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Oh woops. It's suppose to be Poodles in the snow. Okay, so here ya go. Just Maurice for now.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Maurice is adorable*

Dear Poodlebeguiled and Maurice (and the your dog clan - GREAT BEAGLE zoomies photo!):
We love you and your WA backyard!
Please send a photo with you and your spring flowers.
We figure our daffodils, tulips and crocus will arrive about July at this rate.
The snow is plowed where they are planted.
:ahhhhh:
Love,
Eleanor and Henry
Snowbound in the New England
(PS We heard on the news that Worcester is the snowiest city in the US - a couple of hours drive from us!)


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Poodles and World's Largest Icicle*

EEEKKKKK!
Our front yard is an icy wonderland.
We have a SUPERSIZED icicle! (Corner of our home!)
What about you?
More snow coming to the Northeast...:afraid:
:ahhhhh:
Love,
Henry and Eleanor
Poodle Polar Explorers


----------



## ericwd9

EllieHenryNana said:


> :hurt:
> :help:
> Two poodles want relief and rescue from endless blizzards!
> Backyard is MIA!
> Have bowls packed and willing to travel! :airplane:
> Love,
> Eleanor and Henry
> :goodnight:


*Kangaroo Island area*

Very hot and mostly sunny. Winds east to southeasterly 20 to 30 km/h turning northeasterly during the morning then tending northwest to northeasterly during the day. Overnight temperatures falling to around 18 with daytime temperatures reaching around 40.


40 deg C is 104 deg F


Gracie invites all snowed in poodles to her beach for a party.


Gracie:angel2:


----------



## Naira

Chagall's mom said:


> Dear *EllieHenryNana*,
> I SAW THE SUN YESTERDAY!:elephant: First time in _ages! _I stalked it for a while. Last night the moonlight made the snow sparkle like diamonds. So I stalked the moon too. (Mom didn't photograph that, but I know she _loves _diamonds.):biggrin1: The weather forecast calls for more snow here later in the week. It may soon be snowsuit time yet again. No matter, it's all good, cold, wet fun! Hope you are well and happy, sunshine or snow.
> ~ Chagall :dog:


Chagall is sooooooooo handsome. he looks huge in these pics haha!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*G'day Gracie*

Dear Gracie and ericwd9:

:adore:
Ahh... poodles can dream of South Australia with warm winds and beach.
Our tails are wagging with delight!
Thank you for hosting a beach party for us snowbound pups! :airplane:

Love,
Henry and Eleanor

PS
New England is beautiful in October-please join us for a fall foliage romp!
PPS
We are having problems with a pesty Woodchuck...tried to jump the fence...
Mom and Dad are glad the snow sinks and we can't quite make it!


----------



## ericwd9

Isn't there something about how much wood can a woodchuck chuck??
I can jump up 8 feet!!! but my daddy says I must stay inside the fence!!!
I hope that pesky woodchuck comes inside your fence so you can show him who owns that bit of land!! I have possums, echidnas, lizards and rats who invade my territory.
All the echidnas are deaf because I've been barking in their ears for a year or more. The possums shoot up trees very fast and I have given up on them they live here and are part of the Forrest. Lizards taste really good and are easy to catch out of their holes. Rats are a menace. They are fast and smart too. Best way to catch them is to flatten them with a spoo paw from above. In a fix you can swipe them from the side and stun them for a real second swipe. They taste awful. I leave them for daddy. I think maybe he eats them with some other awful stuff. I have my own fenced 1/2 acre of Forrest. The forrest goes down to the beach here. Daddy and I walk out along the beach for miles and play ball and swimming. We could have good fun here if you can come.
Gracie


----------



## Chagall's mom

EllieHenryNana said:


> EEEKKKKK!
> Our front yard is an icy wonderland.
> We have a SUPERSIZED icicle! (Corner of our home!)
> What about you?
> More snow coming to the Northeast...:afraid:
> :ahhhhh:
> Love,
> Henry and Eleanor
> Poodle Polar Explorers


Stay clear of that GINORMOUS icicle friends! (You might want to call the Guinness World Records folks about it too!) Oh no, what a woe, you're getting MORE snow! Giant _YIKES!_ ~Chagall :dog:



Naira said:


> Chagall is sooooooooo handsome. he looks huge in these pics haha!


Why _thank you!_ He does have a huge smile.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Blizzard hunting and Icicle getting larger*

Hullo Gracie and Chagall,

The world's largest icicle is getting bigger! :ahhhhh:
There is also an ice sculpture on our fence.

Gracie - you are my kind of friend!!! 
Henry isn't much of a hunter but I take care of my family.
We have possum, white tailed deer, voles, moles, woodchuck, mice and birds.

I am an A+ Mouser! I can hide them in my muzzle! :act-up:
I share them, Mom says "Good dog!" and pats me.
No matter how I "plate" them - 
----on the ottoman,
----under the blanket, 
---direct delivery, 
Mom never tries them. :alberteinstein:

Your beach sounds fabulous - such a lucky girl!:angel2:
Our fall is perfect for poodle hikes through the leaves in the state forests! 

Be well - another blizzard coming this weekend! lane:
Love,
Eleanor


----------



## Suddenly

Oh my goodness. Look at all those icicles. They really look cool to us spoos who live in Florida. It sure does look like fun running and playing in the snow.
Stay warm!!❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Storm Faith - A Valentines Day Blizzard*

Dear Brandon and Suddenly:

Here is another icicle photo for you. :act-up:
Hope you are enjoying your beautiful pool! 

Surprise!:ahhhhh:
Another snowstorm here in New England. :argh:
Plus Barley sent us a photo from NC! :angel2:

My favorite youngest human sent Mom 2 Poodle flower arrangements photos!:amen:

Heading back in for a nap and chow!
Love,
Eleanor and Henry


----------



## Suddenly

EllieHenryNana, thanks so much for your new pictures. You sure are a beauty. Stay warm, and remember I'm thinking of you. HAPPY VALENTINES.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Westminster Monday- Poodle Zone*

Dear Chagall,
Guess what?

My Dad surprised my Mom and got tickets for the Westminster Show at Piers 92/94! :angel2:

Mom told us the show was like Laurien Berenson's - Melanie Travis mysteries!
There was an "Aunt Peg" from Newtown CT judge!
Bench area is just like a ballet recital back room!
Amazing poodle top models!!!! :adore:

Manny won best TOY! :act-up:
Cherry Garcia won best Miniature! :act-up:
On TV, we got to watch Flame- black standard win best of group! :act-up:
Go Flame Go for Best in Show! :amen:
Poodle Power!
Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*North Carolina: Weather state of emergency for Poodles*

My older daughter sent photos of how they are handling NC weather state of emergency.
They have 2 inches snow/ice - we got 2 more inches also ... big difference at the convenience store when shopping for milk!
Henry's mother, Barley is wondering about NC retirement away from New England.
Snow fall and pancakes are perfect match!
As an ace counter snarfer, Barley is keeping an eye on pancake production.
:act-up:


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Westmister Dogs: Congratulations*

Dear Westminster Pups:
Congratulations to all 3000 of you! :adore:

Flame you were a fierce competitor and a credit to us stay-at-home poodles! :act-up:
Mom said the best part was when you won best in breed then jumped up, hugged and kissed your Mum! 
That's so poodle!!

Miss P - way to go!
Mom says ever since she was a child and read Snoopy, she's always had a soft spot for beagles.
If asthma and allergies weren't a problem...
We would love a beagle's baying added to our barking at yard birds and critters!!!!

Weather here is bitter and 7F wind chill lowers temperature ... more snow tomorrow.
<sigh>
Love,
Eleanor and Henry
PS
Special shout out to Schmitty the Weather Dog, Ellie and Ron!!!!
Thank you for autographing our book. <3


----------



## BubblePumpkin

We're in New England too! 103" so far! Here is Fargo playing in the snow. He is running on trails I made with snowshoes (the only way I can move around back there). That square in the left corner is a window. Good thing he loves to play in it! My parent's poor dogs hate the snow.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Greeting Fargo!*

Dear BubblePumpkin and Fargo:

Wow 103" - you have us beat!!!
Window...what window? 
Ah New England and more ice/sleet/snow for Sunday! :argh:
The sun isn't even melting these icicles!!!

Fargo - you are our kind of poodle - we love your SNOW ZOOMIES!!!!:act-up:

Thanks for sharing!
Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## BubblePumpkin

Wow, what a huge icicle! 








Not sure how walking on ice will be for tiny puppy feet. A new experience awaits.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Hey AKC what about the Alpaca-Poodle?*

Good morning PF Poodles:

New England weather update...
Yesterday was a heat wave at 40F --- spring??:angel:
Today back to the brisk teens, wind chill and black icy roads.

Five more inches of snow in the yard and Eleanor is looking for critters. Good luck!
Mom and Dad went to the Flower Show for a bit of relief!
At the Show - Mom bought a new hat from Misty Acres Alpaca Farm! 
Turns out alpacas have hair, no lanolin and are low allergy just like us poodles!
Hat is my apricot color!!!!!!
Dad says I could now be an AKC Alpaca-Poodle with top knot and puffs!:act-up:
Hahahahahaha!

Back to bed!
Love,
Henry


----------



## BubblePumpkin

Hello, nice hat! My mom wants to fluff me up like an alpaca. I also enjoyed the brief warmup! This was my last zoomies in the snow for a while because now it is frozen so much that I can walk on top of the snow and walk right over the fence so I need to wear a leash.


----------



## blacky55667

Snow!


----------



## BubblePumpkin

Great picture! Your poodle is posing perfectly!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Zoomies and Poses: Poodles are amazing*

Hi there Poodles!

Is it Teddy or Buddha that is posed so adorably with the snow and head tilt?
Gorgeous poodle photo. :angel2:

Fargo - we are having the same ice block problems with our yard too!
The zoomies are zippo!
Your last zoomie is adorable. :act-up:

Mom says that you remind her of Eleanor when she was a youngster!
<3 <3 <3

No new outdoor photos - brutally bitter cold and icy here...maybe this weekend.
Mom and Dad get us right back into the house. :argh:
Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## blacky55667

It's Teddy, I swear he's intentionally trying to look like a angel in ever photo LOL- Buddha is a bulldog and refuses to sit still for one second? unless on his own terms


----------



## Red Haired Girl

Winters in Florida can be really rough... Genevieve is clearly miserable.

(And yes, that's a giant stick. No, we didn't bring it home with us-- but it was a close call!)


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*North Carolina Snowstorm 2015: SNOW POODLE the southern sequel*

Good morning PF Poodles:

We bet Teddy melts hearts for every little thing he wants. :act-up:

Red Haired Girl - We love Genevieve's tough lifestyle.  
New England beaches are under mountains of snow!! 
Thanks for sharing! 

Henry's Mom is down in North Carolina with our human big sister.
Here are photos of the Southern Style Snow Adventures with Barley!!!
The story goes that Mom didn't want to go outside ... what a retirement!?!?:argh:

Love, 
Eleanor and Henry

PS
We are sending her a surprise package...more photos to come...


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Six more inches of snow...*

Coming down right now!
More photos tomorrow when we dare to venture out!
Poodle kids zonked out on bed.
:ahhhhh:


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Picnic Table Tag and Queen of the Softtub*

Good afternoon PF Poodles:

More snow ... six more inches ... more adventures in our backyard!
We played picnic table tag and more in our one minute video. :act-up:

http://youtu.be/uTDjLrhRXic

Hope you are all well!
Love,
Eleanor and Henry


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*New England: Winter Beaching with Poodles*

Greeting Poodle Friends:

It was 17F...
8 inches of snow had been added to the sand...

Mom TOOK US TO THE BEACH!!!!
Well....
For only about 5-10 minutes ... she was worried about frostbite!!!:afraid:
Nothing says adventure like March beaching in New England!
3 minute video --- no white soft sand for us!:alberteinstein:

http://youtu.be/fO4NxnhDO7E

Hoping for spring soon!:act-up:
Love,
Eleanor and Henry


----------



## BubblePumpkin

I wish I could run on the beach in Florida! All I know is snow, I have never seen sand or grass! We were lucky and got a day in the 40s today! My person put on snowshoes to explore the back yard. Look at me, I'm as tall as a tree!


----------



## BubblePumpkin

I just learned a new game! Do you guys like to catch snowballs?


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Backyard Snowshoeing with Poodles*

Dear Fargo,

Mom says that you are so much like Eleanor when she was a teenager!
BEAUTIFUL copper red!!!! LOVE YOUR COLOR! :adore:
Eleanor was born in December so as a puppy she only knew snow like you.
As spring came, Eleanor would only pee on snow... (Baby photo included)
Sometimes she would stand up while she peed! hee hee!
The snow patch got smaller and smaller ...
Mom says it was worrisome!
She hopes that doesn't happen to you in the spring!

Your Mom's snowshoeing inspired our Mom.
A friend has lent her snowshoes.
Here we are helping her put them on in our backyard. :act-up:

Then the white tailed deer ran by...
Eleanor took one look and jumped the fence! :afraid:
Good thing Mom has pup-pup-pupperoni!!!! :angel2:

Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Sinzibukwud: Poodles, Maple Syrup and Mud*

Greetings Poodles!

New England is showing signs of spring.
Sinzibukwud is Northeastern Native American for drawn from wood = maple syrup. :act-up:
The muddy times have arrived when the temperatures are above freezing by day and below freezing at night --- sap flows.

Mom and Dad took us for a drive.
Here are some photos of the spring season in our neighborhood!

Hope you are having a great season in your part of the world!
Please share any changes! Thank you!
Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## Chagall's mom

*I am officially on the lookout for spring. My mom seems to want it badly! ~ Chagall* :rose:


----------



## BubblePumpkin

Eleanor, you were such a cute pup! And you are a beautiful dog now! I hope i can learn to pee on the grass when it is Spring. Our snow is starting to melt now. There is some grass in our neighborhood but not in our yard yet. There are, however, puddles of mud. I have never seen one before this week but they are such fun to jump in. Too bad my people made me have a bath.


----------



## twyla

Happy Spring... almost not quite from Miss Pia and Princess Beatrice 
















Flower says nay to the snow


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*March Madness: Poodle Tennis Ball Fetch*

Greetings Fargo, Chagall, Miss Pia, Beatrice and Flower:

Spring hasn't really sprung in New England.
First 2 official days had snow.
Flower we agree with you! Bleh to winter! (Eleanor is sticking her tongue out!)
The only spring is on the window sill with the potted campanula and daffodils.
Here we are in a 2 minute clip trying to play fetch with a tennis ball.
Totally March Madness!
https://youtu.be/W5qmXqL6I8s

After we played outside - the sunroom was toasty.
When it got dark, Eleanor snuggled on Mom's shoulder and I took the tummy spot! :act-up:

Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Uncle Henry and Aunt Eleanor: Barley's Grandpuppy*

Greetings Poodles:

WE ARE SO EXCITED!!!
Henry's big sister Shelby had her first puppy!!!!
Henry's mother Barley is a GRANDMOMMY! (She lives with our human big sister now and is retired in NC!) :act-up:

Our nice breeder Bob from Elite Standard Poodles has shared photos with us!
YAY!!!

Here are photos of our little niece and family album photos!
She's a singleton and a COPPER RED BEAUTY! :angel:
There is a photo of Barley as an apricot baby. Shelby at 8 weeks.
Barley with Baby Shelby. Shelby with our new niece.

Love,
Henry and Eleanor
PS
More snow in New England yesterday...so what else is new this spring?


----------



## Lou

Wow!!!!! These last few photos took my breath away! Stunning!!!


Beautiful!!! 

The "back-to-back red & apricot poodle-love" just melted my heart. Henry & Eleanor are 2 of my most super mega favorites of poodleforum!  The more pictures I see of them, the prettier they look to me ?  

Thank you all for sharing these awesome photos !


----------



## Lou

The blue bonnets!!!!!!! They are everywhere!!! Can't wait to get some photos !!! I fell in love with them, the first time I saw them (last spring) !!  

?????????


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Celtic Knot: Poodle Art*

Dear Lou and Apollo:
This post is for you!
Eleanor loves her big brother Bo who lives with Auntie Carol. :act-up:
When she was younger after every playdate Ellie would search the house for him.
Tail drooped when she couldn't find him.
We got Henry to be her "boy toy".
When we brought Henry home both their tails wagged like mad.
Teenage Eleanor (9 months) jumped back and forth over Baby Henry. 
Cutest thing I ever saw.
Our oldest daughter captured the love of the two poodles lying together on our kitchen floor in a Celtic knot.
The back-to-back pose has been their signature of friendship forever. :angel:
Enjoy!


----------



## BubblePumpkin

I love the back to back photos, their friendship is so sweet! Gorgeous puppies! The photo with Eleanor sticking her tongue out made me laugh! Fargo discovered a stick this week and he thought it was the best thing ever.


----------



## Legs&Leashes

Spring time in Southern CA with my new boy!!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Spring really arrives in New England: Poodles and Bulbs*

Greetings Poodles:

Legs&Leashes what is your new boy's name? Very cute CA spoo. :angel2:

Mom loves Fargo's intense look with the stick. :act-up: 
Thank you BubblePumpkin for sharing!! 
Eleanor gets the same look as she destroys all our toys! :ahhhhh:

Spring has sprung in New England.
Here are photos of Mom's first crocus...
Eleanor dashing through the sprouts...and yes that is a snow pile behind her!
Eleanor digging ... she pretends it is to keep away rodentia... hee hee!
Henry standing guard over the bulbs ... hoping no missteps and crushing one...:afraid:

Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## Legs&Leashes

EllieHenryNana

Thanks!! I've been so indecisive about naming him. I believe I am leaning towards "Gixxer" though. I had a list of 20 names lol Decisions decisions!


----------



## BubblePumpkin

Legs&leashes, what a cute pup! Congrats! Eleanor, I think I am going to look like you when I grow up! I always get that look in my eyes when I have something the people don't want me to have! It is finally starting to look like Spring!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Spring: Poodle Beach time and Unofficial Tennis Mascots*

Greetings Poodles:

Here is Henry's Mom, Barley at a lake in North Carolina. :act-up:
Retirement and the good life!

Fargo- we watched our youngest human play tennis today until it rained too hard!
You are looking good with your tennis ball.
We are the unofficial mascots of the woman's team! GO RED! :angel2:
Rainy weekend in New England and New York state - tricky since we are not allowed inside sports facilities. :argh:

Love,
Eleanor and Henry


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Easter Egg Hunt: Poodle Style*

Greetings Poodles:

When Eleanor was younger - she would "hunt" Easter Eggs with the kids. :argh:
The plastic eggs were moved up higher. 
Our oldest human daughter used Pupperoni to teach Eleanor how to open them without cracking. :act-up:
Then Eleanor was given her own set on the floor during the hunt. :amen:
Here is one minute video clip of Eleanor showing off her skills.

https://youtu.be/GVICYfBNMNM


Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## BubblePumpkin

Good idea to give her her own Easter eggs!
Fargo says "Where's the snow?"


----------



## Alex2592

Éva had a nice spring Sunday with her new best pal Chester the Great Pyrenese.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Cactus blooming in the Southwest: No poodles found*

Greetings Poodles:

Eva your friend Chester is one big guy! :act-up:

Fargo - we are all about tennis too! No snow?? Must be spring. :alberteinstein:

We have been offline because Hooves, Hounds & Whiskers spoiled us at home while Mom and Dad traveled to celebrate 30 glorious years together.
We needed our "opposable thumbs" to be home to type. :aetsch:

Spring has sprung at the Ethel M. Las Vegas Cactus Museum!
No sign of any poodles on the trip - only sculpture dogs.
Spring has also sprung in New England and we have daffodils inside and outside the house.


Mom wonders how Nevada folks keep scorpions out of backyards and away from poodles. ??? :afraid:

More spoo talk soon-
Love,
Eleanor and Henry


----------



## Lou

Aaaaaaatchoo!!!!!!!!! 

Cedar & mold are kicking my behind.... Aarghh  

But the bluebonnets are lovely!!!



























And the poodles need to be groomed asap!!!! Sorry for them being in such bad shape, been super busy, doing Maintanance grooming only... They'll get shave down soon  hehe it happens.. I love them so much, it makes me feel bad when they look this rough, but to me they are and will always be wonderfully beautiful, but yup... Time to shave it off


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Thanks Lou and Apollo Poodles!*

Dear Lou and Apollo:

Hope your Mom feels better. :act-up:
Our Mom is home sick today with asthma kick-up from pollen too.

Blue Bonnets are beautiful.
So are you two poodles.
Mom came home after vacation to us with matted hair.
We went from FAB to FRIZZ in one week - in the last post she gave long-distance photo shots and a good brushing. 
EEK!

Here we are in the backyard guarding the spring flowers.
It is working!!!
Normally tulips don't make it in a second year but with Eleanor's super digging plan-some have returned in spite of chipmunks, mice & squirrels!!! :aetsch:
YAY!

Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## Lou




----------



## Legs&Leashes

Springtime in Atlanta!!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Lovely in Atlanta!*

Greetings Poodles:

Legs&Leashes Atlanta looks lovely.

We have been so happy to have spring!
No one wants to be inside and post! :act-up:
Mom bought a Saguaro cactus antennae cover for our Dog Taxi.
Lost the hat same day. 

Here are some photos of us in the yard playing.

Yesterday we went to the beach after dinner to walk and watch the sun setting.
Mom said we did a fabulous sit-stay for the photo! (Pupperoni time!):amen:
Hope spring is great for you too!
Love,
Henry & Eleanor


----------



## BubblePumpkin

It is finally starting to look like Spring here (but the temperatures feel like Summer). Here is Fargo with some crabapple blossoms and trying to cool down with the hose. He doesn't tolerate the hot weather well, I may trim his coat down.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Spring Fun in New England*

Good morning Fargo and BubblePumpkin:

Great hearing from you!
We love your beautiful crabapple and toothy zoomies! Very cute! :act-up:

Spring went to summer in the high 80'sF. Pant city here! :argh:
Puppy cut is a little bit of help.

Back to the spring with 60'sF! 
We are LOVING it!
Here we are in our backyard with Eleanor checking out (and digging under ) the tree peony.
Henry at the fence with our Wisteria which is trying to take over the yard!
HAPPY, HAPPY SPRING!!! :amen:
Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*New England Beach Romp with Geese and Spring Flowers*

Good evening Poodles:

Nothing is more fun than a misty, moist romp at the beach! :act-up:
Here we are chatting it up with a few geese!
HONK BARK HONK BARK HONK BARK :captain: :aetsch:
https://youtu.be/q8bt83lnzyg

The flowers are popping up all around the yard! :dancing2:
Hope you are all well in your neck of the woods!

Love,
Eleanor and Henry


----------



## BubblePumpkin

Beautiful flowers! Running on the beach sure looks fun, and you got to meet new and talkative creatures! Wish we had a beach nearby, I'm not sure where dogs are allowed. The petals from the crabapple blossoms are falling down like snow. The grass is covered in a blanket of them now.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Spring snow petals*

Dear Fargo:

Great photo of spring snow!
Perfect for winter babies like us!

Thanks for sharing!
Love,
Eleanor

PS
Here is a photo of me when I was your age.
This is why you remind my Mom of me. <3 <3


----------



## BubblePumpkin

Oh wow! We could be twins!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Our friend Theodore: Spring Play Dates*

Greetings Poodles:

We had a poodle/doodle play date with our Labradoodle friend Theodore. :trytofly:
Mom was fascinated at the differences and similarities between us.

Here is Theodore with Henry - you can compare too!
Also a great photo of Theodore dressed up for the prom! :act-up: arty::cheers2:

Spring fun is so GREAT! :top:

Love,
Henry & Eleanor

PS
Fargo you do look like a twin with Ellie! :wink: :cheers2:


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Season to Remember:Team Melissa, Dog Wash & American Cancer Society*

Dear Poodles and Human Friends:

Today we are remembering our dear friend Melissa, who passed a year ago.
She was our favorite librarian! :angel:
We are posting a few of our baby photos with her.

Her family held a dog wash as an ACS fundraiser.
Here we are attending - we paid NOT to have a bath but have a photo op instead. :act-up:

To everything - turn, turn, turn,
There is a season - turn, turn, turn... :amen:
(Byrds)

Love,
Eleanor and Henry


----------



## Naira

^ Oh wow, beautiful. Is that considered a light apricot and a dark apricot? One day I would love to have a deep apricot or even a light red.


----------



## Chagall's mom

*EllieHenryNana*, sad to hear about your wonderful librarian friend Melissa.:crying: So sweet and meaningful to see her memory kept so dear!:love2:
We have been flying high in the wonderful warm, sunny weather. Now it's raining inches, but we need it and we're on the high ground here so all's well. Just a quick display of the recent fun Chagall has been having.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Thank you*

Dear Naira:
Thank you so much for visiting this thread.

Yes Henry is a light apricot on his top knot, ears and tail. His body is a cream/champagne. His apricot blonde ears would make Farrah Fawcett jealous because of the gorgeous highlights. :act-up:

Eleanor started a darker apricot and is now tawny red. People remark they wish for her color hair because the copper highlights embedded in this red are beautiful. :act-up:

The two make a striking pair on a sunny day! 
I hope you get your dark apricot or mahogany pup; it is a lovely poodle color!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Chagall Gallery*

Dear Chagall's Mom:

Thank you so very much for your kind words and Chagall gallery! :adore:

His new photo collection is amazing!!! :angel2:
Love his look and happy smiles.
He always makes me smile! :act-up:

Glad you are both enjoying the warmer weather.
Spring is such a great season to take adventures with our poodles!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

Good morning Poodles:

Here is my beautiful, retired Mom Barley.
She went for her physical. 
Vet told her that age 8 she is elderly. 
Baba just laughed. 
My eldest human sister and she go running and could go further!
On bean bag relaxing!
Love you Mom!
Henry


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*June: Season of Wild Roses & Standard/Toy Poodles*

Greetings Poodles:

Mom and Dad went off to the Rose Garden.
On the visit, there was Dainty, toy poodle, amid the blossoms! :act-up:

Later we went to the beach where the Rosa Rugosa - beach rose - is in full bloom in New England. 
We posed with the fragrant blossoms. 
Happy summer days! :adore:

Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Secret Life of Pets: Leonard rocks!*

Season of blockbuster movies 2016

Two Top Knots for Leonard's moves in the Secret Life of Pets! reviewed by Henry and Eleanor (_Stars of the Adventures of Henry & Eleanor_)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i-80SGWfEjM


----------



## Chagall's mom

EllieHenryNana said:


> Greetings Poodles:
> 
> Mom and Dad went off to the Rose Garden.
> On the visit, there was Dainty, toy poodle, amid the blossoms! :act-up:
> 
> Later we went to the beach where the Rosa Rugosa - beach rose - is in full bloom in New England.
> We posed with the fragrant blossoms.
> Happy summer days! :adore:
> 
> Love,
> Henry and Eleanor


So pleased to see you enjoying beaches and blossoms and the _beautiful _weather!  You sure earned it after the winter you had.:smow: We're doing likewise here.:island: Sorry to be bit out of touch but there's just_ so much FUN to be had _running around this time of year! ~Chagall


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Severe Thunderstorms and Poodles*

Greetings Chagall:

We LOVE your wading pool! :act-up:
Nice pose with plane! :airplane:

Summer has been smashing!
Then 2 days ago, we had violent thunderstorms with microbursts!
The lightning and thunder were so violent - trees and power lines were down.
Entire town without power for 2 days. Everyone okay-thank goodness.

Mom had to wait twenty minutes in the car before she could come in.
We were so afraid that when Mom got in to the house, she comforted us for 20 minutes. :afraid:
Never seen us so frightened! :ahhhhh:

Today Mom and our youngest human sister took us for a walk at the pond. 
Happiness is having your college girl home. :bounce::dance2:

Be well and safe!
Love,:blowkiss:
Eleanor and Henry


----------



## Chagall's mom

Dear Henry and Eleanor, 
_Yikes!_ I'll bet you were scared during that nasty storm! :scared: So glad your mom got home safely to you. We've some wild winds and thunderstorms here too. :rain: The southern part of our state was hit hard by the latest one, just like up your way. Many people are _still _without power! You take care up there and be sure to duck and cover when you need to. Really happy you have your college sister home for the summer!  Nice to see you all having such a lovely time at the pond. (I guess the snowfalls and rain do a good job of filling it!) ~ Chagall


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Sticky Burrs v. Poodle Hair*

Dear Chagall:

We love your laughter! <3
Thank you for your happy photos. :act-up:
Hope the southern part of your state is back up and running.

Eleanor tried to dig her way under the backyard fence while Mom mowed.
Attack of the sticky burrs!
Hopefully tomorrow Lori, our groomer will be able to fix the trim/shearing that Mom gave her ears and top to get them out.

We have been helping repair and improve our back deck.
Eleanor photobombed our human sister! 

Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Burr wars: New Poodle Hairdo*

Greetings Poodles:

Eleanor has a new hairdo -short ears-to help her keep the burrs at bay!
I have my usual flowing blond locks! :cute:

Mom has one lily left - she had been blaming the chipmunks until she saw Eleanor eating the buds and leaves. :confused2:
Roses looking good - too many thorns for munching! 

Hope you all are having a good season in your part of the world.
Back to barking at the bunnies and deer!

Love,
Henry


----------



## Chagall's mom

Dear Eleanor, 
I think short hair is PERFECT for summer! :nod: My mom cut her hair up to her ears, _teehee! _:laugh: (She says I need a shorter groom, but I'm too busy having FUN!) Oh, she wants me to say "Lovely lily, but _be careful_, some lilies (and other garden plants) can make dogs, and cats, _sick!"_ (_Ugh!_ She's SUCH a worrywart!) But maybe don't nibble the lilies. UC Davis School of Vet Med: Center for Companion Animal Health: Pets and Toxic Plants

p.s. After fiddling around on my workbench today, I went out for Mexican food. _Love, love, love_ beef and cheese! Oh lordy, cheese is THE BEST THING EVER! :eating:


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Summer: Poodle's Beach Season*

Greeting Poodles:

Mom visited our oldest human sister and Henry's mom Barley.
NC dog friendly beaches are great.
Barley and our oldest sister stayed on the sand to avoid sharks. :2in1:

We have been beaching and working this summer.
Eleanor on a walk with our youngest sister on a New England beach.
No sharks here but no dogs allowed directly on the beach.

Grandmommy was in the hospital and now getting PT at a nursing home.
We did our therapy dog visits for our family in NJ.
Everyone was amazed what well behaved professionals we are. :angel:

Here is a photo of Henry stepping on me and using me as a bunk bed. :ahhhhh:
Henry also gets his "snaggle" when his tummy is rubbed.

Any season is a great season with a poodle!
Love,
Eleanor and Henry
PS
Thank you Chagall for plant advice. :angel2:


----------



## Chagall's mom

Dear Eleanor and Henry:
Delighted so see snippets of your happy summer!:clap2: Very proud and impressed to hear of your continued good therapy work.roud: I know you bring comfort and smiles with your visits. Hope your grandmommy is doing okay now. It's great you got beach time with your lovely human sister. I just love seeing that!  I have been on many roadtrips and we've have LOTS of company. Mom says we must use and enjoy every minute of summer because winter will come find us again soon. She can be very silly at times, but she's quite often right.  Happy to hear from you and see your fun photos! :wavey:
~ Your buddy Chagall


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Henry Poodle's DIY project and Happy Birthday!*

Greetings Chagall and Molly!

It's my FOURTH BIRTHDAY today!
I have added a photo when I was 11.5 weeks old! Cute huh? :angel:
For my birthday we went to the beach for a walk and special treats! :act-up:

This weekend we helped our Dad on our DIY deck project.
My specialty is cleaning ears! 
Eleanor and I have perfected being in the way! :angel2:
We needed to rest after all the hard work- me in my crate and Eleanor on the rug. 
We are superior subcontractor poodles!

Hope the season is great for all of you.
Summer is fun for us.
Love,
Henry


----------



## Chagall's mom

:birthday: _Henry!_ Delighted to see you celebrating summer and your birthday and having_ fun, fun, fun!_ 
:cake: resent:

My girlfriend was here this weekend for a sleep over. Mom chaperoned us. But we snuck away for some private time. :wink: 

Give lovely Eleanor a lick for me!:kiss:
~ Your buddy Chagall


----------



## Legs&Leashes

Greetings Perfect Poodles & Hello Humans!

I just wanted to share some pics of Gix & I hiking yesterday. We had a blast and boy is he fearless! After our last hike where he was timid towards the water, he jumped right in this time!

Gixxer makes the silliest faces when I try to snap photos of him.

Here's to squeezing the last bits of summer out that we can!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

OH DEAR! I'm sorry I missed your B-Day Henry!!!! I hope it was filled with lots of good things and good times! Your summer looks like you have had a really great time! Here in San Diego it is hot hot hot and dry......not much fun to be outdoors until after 6pm! We do still take our 'scooter walks' every evening so I can check my P-mail and make sure the gopher population is being kept in check! Down the street is great big place to play off my leash and a really nice breeze from the bay so we usually go there..................I have no idea what my Mom is looking at ...all I see are palm trees!!!!!



Molly's Mom- This is a view of Mission Bay from our neighborhood ....the bay is only .7 miles from our door, but during 'high season' dogs are not allowed unless it is before 6am or after 8pm! So until winter comes it's no go ..........We do have 2 dog beaches within a few miles but my scooter doesn't work in the sand! 
Mission Bay Park has sidewalks and lawns, wish the dog parks did!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Summer Fun with Poodles: DIY Deck, Beach and Trails*

Dearest Chagall:
Nice girlfriend!!!! What's her name? :bounce:
Hi there Gix:
You are the trail master - we barely put our feet into the pond or ocean when we visit!! 
Call us chicken-poodles! :bathbaby:
Good golly Miss Molly:
You are the most beautiful of beautiful! :adore:
It is the same here in New England - dogs NOT allowed on the beach until November 1 - April 1. (here we are on the sand on the trail by the beach)
Love your view!
Thank you for your kind wishes.
Love,
Henry
Dear Chagall, Gix and Molly,
It was in the 90's today here in New England. 
After our Labor Day trail hike, we all napped --- the rest of the afternoon (until dinner). :act-up:
Friday finished our DIY deck with Dad and then we played!
Wednesday is Barley's birthday (Henry's mom) - her she is down in NC with an Oliver's Collar cupcake and her best friend Maple a beagle **** mix. 
Barley turns 9!!!!! Good looking gal.
Trying to enjoy the last of summer.
Love,
Eleanor


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Barley Poodle turns 9!!!*

Happy birthday Barley! :act-up:
Love you Mom!
Henry


----------



## Chagall's mom

EllieHenryNana said:


> ...Dearest Chagall:
> Nice girlfriend!!!! What's her name? :bounce:


Her name is Matey. (Her parents have a big sailboat, so you guess why!) She's a Nordic Spitz. I love her.  Even when she's just sleeping. I hope she dreams of me! ~ Chagall


So nice to see all the partying and the completed deck! Happy (belated) 9th Birthday to Henry's sweet mother Barley!resent: The leaves are turning and starting to fall here now. Bye, bye summertime and oh heck no, winter cometh soon! :snowman:


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Evelyn and Henry: Poodle Therapy Dog and Best Friend*

Today Henry attended his first funeral as a Therapy Dog.

Our dear family friend, Evelyn who was like a grandmother to our family passed away.
Three years ago, when Henry was one year old, I trained him specifically to be Evelyn's Therapy Dog. 
Evie was allergic to dogs and wasn't sure if this would work out.
When we first visited, she would tell me that she didn't know much about dogs.
As time passed, Evelyn bragged to all the other residents that her Henry was the best therapy dog. She even had her son Dave, bring special USA made treats for Henry and Eleanor (who I trained the next year).

Henry was an absolute angel today at the service.
Henry Pennington Poodle bid our dear friend goodbye and comforted those he met. Poodle therapy dogs are a special blessing at these moments!
Be well all our poodle family and friends!
:angel2:


----------



## Chagall's mom

My sympathy for the loss of your lovely friend Evelyn. How touching to hear about the comfort Henry brought her over the last three years, and the solace he provided today at her funeral to all who loved her. It's so wonderful of you to share Henry's and Eleanor's gifts for spreading joy with your Therapy Dog work. You three do a world of good. I deeply admire you for it.


----------



## Chagall's mom

*Happy Fall to one and all!* umpkin:


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Thank you Chagall! Happy October!*

Dear Chagall,
Thank you for all your support of our thread!!!:angel:
Through thick and thin to you are there for us!
Your fall photo is FABULOUS!!!
Love,
Henry and Eleanor

Our 360 around the world thread is winding down.
Here are some of our current adventures!
Eleanor got to play agility.
Mom and Dad took us on a wetlands walk!!! 
New England is just beginning to show off its colors again! :act-up:


----------



## Chagall's mom

* Dear EllieHenryNana*:
It was such fun to share the seasons and year with you, Henry and Eleanor! Thanks for making room for Chagall at your photo sharing table.  Hope this winter is easier for you than last, with less snow and more outdoor fun time for Henry and Ellie. Otherwise, head south! (Those big seashells in your beach photo are great!)  We enjoyed "cyber meeting" you and your family. 
Best to you all, Chagall & Debbie :dog::wavey:


----------



## lily cd re

*Finally some nice fall pics of my spoos and me!*

We met my mom (and a bunch of other people we know) at a dog friendly weekend at Old Westbury Gardens (the former Phipps estate and a place that has been in a bunch of movies). I would have taken more pics, but managing the two spoos among throngs of people and dogs was a challenging idea. I did have my mom snap a few of Lily and Javelin later in the outing. Javelin was pretty tired by then. He is so big, poor boy I don't think of him as getting tired like a puppy.

I was really proud of how well they did at this event. There were lots of people and lots of dogs. Most of them were very nice, but there were a few reactive dogs floating around on flexi leashes with clueless people. The logistics were complex, but the little man did pretty well paying attention to me more than the goings on. This was the first time he has been around lots of dogs he doesn't know. Lily was, of course, her usual lovely self and minded her manners very very well.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*The Adventures of Henry & Eleanor: Henry teaches Dad a trick*

Greetings Poodles:
Happy fall from New England! 
Javelin and Lily are fabulous in the fall foliage setting! :act-up:
Hugs to Chagall! :act-up:

We have been "helping" Mom and Dad re-set the stone pathway! 
Our efforts at digging in the sand that Dad was leveling were not appreciated.
Humans... hard to figure sometimes.

Here is our latest fall beach adventure - Henry teaches Dad a trick!
Hope you enjoy it!
https://youtu.be/QYjoy6mwtNg

Love,
Eleanor and Henry


----------



## Chagall's mom

EllieHenryNana said:


> Here is our latest fall beach adventure - Henry teaches Dad a trick!
> Hope you enjoy it!
> https://youtu.be/QYjoy6mwtNg
> Love,
> Eleanor and Henry


*Just watched your video, well done! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
That was a giant leap for mankind!:jump:
And such fun to see!! 
~Chagall* :happy:


----------



## Shellie

&#55356;&#57219; *Happy Fall from Maisy* &#55356;&#57219;
(she approves of her new fence in the backyard)


----------



## Muggles

Awesome video, go Henry!

Happy spring from Rory!!


----------



## lily cd re

Muggles said:


> Awesome video, go Henry!
> 
> Happy spring from Rory!!
> 
> View attachment 292074



As the weather gets colder and the days get shorter here in the north it is nice to know that it is spring somewhere on earth!


----------



## Muggles

We just had our hottest October on record, 5 degrees about average!!


----------



## lily cd re

Muggles said:


> We just had our hottest October on record, 5 degrees about average!!



And people think climate change isn't real! We've had record hot summers more years than not in the last 10-20 years in the northeastern US.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Fall Fun*

Greetings Muggles, Maisy, Lily, Javelin and Chagall,

Yes October in New England USA is short days and colder temps.
Muggles we loved seeing your bright sunny October summer?!
Maisy your blaze is just like our Ellie's. Adorable!

How does a poodle survive shorter days?
Playdates, Halloween fun and new toys.

Tia is our tiny Chihuahua friend in her Halloween costume!
Barley has her dog Frankenstein cookie!
Teddy came for a romp in our leaves!

Mom and Dad bought us SNAKEY!
He was a multi-squeaker toy until Eleanor eviscerated him under Mom's watchful eye. 
Eleanor let me have a turn once he was silenced! <sigh>

We are going for a ride in the car!!! Another favorite activity in the fall!!!!
YIPEE!!!
Bye all!
Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## Manxcat

Been meaning to post this for a week or so... it was before the first storms hit!

Playing in the woods


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Season for a Special Birthday!*

Thank you for sharing Pippin and Pushkin! Cuties!

To my sweet big sister:
Happy 5th Birthday Eleanor! <3
Love,
Henry


----------



## Chagall's mom

Chagall wants to take sweet Eleanor on a carriage ride for her birthday.:cake: 
:birthday:resent::rose:
*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY dear Eleanor!
Hope your day was fun galore!:cheers:
~ Chagall*:kiss:


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Eleanor and Mom's Birthday Season*

Greeting Poodles:

Thank you Chagall for your well wishes! :angel:
Eleanor had a great birthday.
Mom did too - what do you think of the snazzy poodle cupcake toppers? :act-up:
We got our FIRST SNOW this weekend up here in New England!
Mom got to use her Christmas present - SNOWSHOES!
Here we are following her and stepping on them as she walked along! :ahhhhh:
Henry has had static cling problems with the dry air! :alberteinstein:

Hope you are all well in your parts of the world!
Love,
Henry and Eleanor
PS
Eleanor makes a great headrest! Hee hee!!!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Muddy spring season returns!*








Greetings Poodles:

Today was the BEST day ever!
Our Mom's school had a power outage and a regular Thursday became a day of endless possibilities! :bashful:

Mom hoped for a walk but we decided on a Sniff-a-thon at the park. :bounce:

Lunch?! We love drive up windows! :bump2:

Time for a nap!

Life is great in any season when you are a curlicue! :angel2:

Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Season of Loss*

Dear PF Friends:

On April 2, my beloved husband Kevin passed away. :angel2:
My three children and I are heartbroken but have loving family and friends supporting us at this time.

Sometimes folks new to poodles will wonder how loving and sensitive are these pups. The answer is extremely. I wanted to share that it took some time for them to accept life without their Dad. In addition, at night if I cried Eleanor laid herself flat on top of me in a way that she had never done before. My fur babies are a comfort to me and I to them everyday.

I am including some of the happy times, Kevin spent with Henry and Eleanor. It makes me laugh seeing the furry kids - helping him build our deck, cleaning his ears, trying to be lapdogs and having fun walks at the beach. :angel:
I hope you will enjoy them also.

Lastly, I am looking towards the future. My children are recommending that as I add more poodle buddies that I decrease the size of pack members to miniature or Moyen. It makes sense in many ways.

I wondered your recommendations for a line that would make great therapy dogs because Henry and Eleanor are super at the nursing home. :act-up:
Thanks!
Love,
Poodle Nana


----------



## Muggles

I am so sorry to read this - my sincere condolences. What very sad news. I'm so glad Henry and Eleanor are looking after you. They are such wonderful companions. 

Your photos are beautiful - he will stay alive in all your hearts. 

Meg & Rory xx


----------



## twyla

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## shell

Oh how I love this thread! These are Addison, from earlier tihs spring, just over a month ago! I can't believe how she has grown!! I am going to have to get the good camera out and take more pictures  This was at my parents place, she has eye goobies because she kept rolling in a dirt pile! *sigh*


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Thank you for your kind posts*

Thank you all for your kind posts.
We appreciate your support!
<3
Addison is a gorgeous spoo! 
Eleanor also loves digging in dirt piles and my garden.
She is a one-woman herbivore hunter and will let no plant or stone stop her.
Here is a photo of her hard at work protecting us from rodentia!
:ahhhhh:
Sometimes that can be a bit disconcerting! 
:alberteinstein:
Henry on the other paw prefers to stop and sniff the flowers.
:act-up:


----------



## Indiana

So very sorry for your loss; thinking about you and sending you all the best wishes in the world in this difficult time


----------



## Chagall's mom

I am deeply sorry for your loss. I read your post an hour ago and have thought of little else since. The photos you shared of Kevin, Ellie and Henry are so beautiful and dear! Those three shared a very special and loving bond. Seeing that makes my heart soar and ache at the same time. I am touched, though not surprised, to hear how lovely Eleanor and dear Henry bring and seek comfort now. I cannot imagine your pain or that of your children, please know I hold you all in my thoughts. 

As for suggestions on minis lines that make for good therapy dogs, you might reach out to PCA breeder rep Leslie Newing for guidance. Also Dr. Nola Mahoney of Firebrook Poodles. (Links below.) I know someone with a beautiful young Eaglehill mini boy who not only excels at agility but is a wonderful therapy dog. You might contact that breeder too. I don't get to PF much these days, but I'm just a PM away if I can help. 

My heart is with you. ~ Debbie

Leslie Newing
Phone: (203) 255-3396 
Email: [email protected]
Accepting calls from 9:00 AM to 9:00 PM Eastern time 

 Dr. Nola Mahoney
Firebook Poodles,
http://firebrookpoodles.webs.com/

eClassic/Eaglehill-South Poodles - AKC Breeder Of Merit - Home


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I am so terribly sorry for your terrific loss. This has got to be so hard to adjust to for you and your family and the dogs. My sincere condolences to you all. The pictures are so wonderful to keep him close to your heart. The one where the dog is licking his face...on the deck is especially darling. They're all beautiful. You will always cherish those memories and remember happy times. My thoughts go with you on your journey toward peace and some measure of acceptance. 

I can't help with mini Poodle breeders but I'm sure you'll get good help with that. I agree that as we get older (I don't know how old you are) it seems to get easier with smaller dogs. It sure is for me and I'm not that ancient. lol. But I love having the toys. Good luck with that. You'll find just the right next dog.


----------



## shell

EllieHenryNana said:


> Dear PF Friends:
> 
> On April 2, my beloved husband Kevin passed away. :angel2:
> My three children and I are heartbroken but have loving family and friends supporting us at this time.
> 
> Sometimes folks new to poodles will wonder how loving and sensitive are these pups. The answer is extremely. I wanted to share that it took some time for them to accept life without their Dad. In addition, at night if I cried Eleanor laid herself flat on top of me in a way that she had never done before. My fur babies are a comfort to me and I to them everyday.
> 
> I am including some of the happy times, Kevin spent with Henry and Eleanor. It makes me laugh seeing the furry kids - helping him build our deck, cleaning his ears, trying to be lapdogs and having fun walks at the beach. :angel:
> I hope you will enjoy them also.
> 
> Lastly, I am looking towards the future. My children are recommending that as I add more poodle buddies that I decrease the size of pack members to miniature or Moyen. It makes sense in many ways.
> 
> I wondered your recommendations for a line that would make great therapy dogs because Henry and Eleanor are super at the nursing home. :act-up:
> Thanks!
> Love,
> Poodle Nana


My timing is terrible. I didn't read your post before I put up the pictures of Addy and I feel awful. I know this thread is for those pictures anyway but had I read what you posted I would have waited a while. I'm so sorry and I am sorry for the pain of your loss too.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

shell said:


> My timing is terrible. I didn't read your post before I put up the pictures of Addy and I feel awful. I know this thread is for those pictures anyway but had I read what you posted I would have waited a while. I'm so sorry and I am sorry for the pain of your loss too.


Totally understandable. That was a very gracious and nice post Shell. It is a sad time for Ellie and family for sure. But I must say, your Addison is too cute for words. I bet your pictures put a smile on _everyone's _face. They sure did mine.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

A very sincere wish for your sadness to be tempered by your lovely memories. Your pictures show such a lovely man and I know you are missing him........and the Spoos are too. Hoping the days become easier and the empty places in your life become filled with love.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

Dear Shell:
Addy is adorable so please post another beautiful photo!!!! Red and apricot spoos always are a favorite at our house... Actually any poodle is a favorite here!!!! Your post is totally delightful! More please! ?
Dearest Chagall thank you for your advice! You are a gentleman as always. 
So nice to hear from so many lovely poodle friends! ?? any new photos of Miss Molly?
Today Henry and Eleanor hit the trail with my youngest daughter! 
Happiness is a lovely spring day walking outside with family!


----------



## Muggles

Here is Rory enjoying our foggy Autumn morning.


----------



## twyla

Beatrice and Pia in their spring do's


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Poodles make me smile in any season*

Thank you so much for Rory's happy smile!
Love seeing Beatrice and Pia in their new haircuts and cute outfits.

Poodles are so cute!
PF is like having a giant box of chocolates! Seeing all the poodle photos makes me want a poodle of every size and color! :adore:

Today my youngest daughter and I went on a hike!
Eleanor Rose is so happy college finals are over!
Nothing is more uplifting than nature with your favorite curly friends!
:amen:


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Happy holidays!*

Greeting Poodles!
The holidays are here again. 
We are all decked out.
Mom made Christmas Poodle Cookies!
Hope all is well with you and yours!
Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## Lori G

EllieHenryNana, it's great to see your holiday pics! I LOVE your poodle cookies! Are you still thinking of a mini poodle? We just got a pup from Horizon Poodles and couldn't be happier!

Merry Christmas to you and yours...


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Thank you*

Lori,
Thank you so much for your post!
I am interested in adding a mini to our pack but I decided to wait a bit.
Chagall's mom also sent suggestions and I peeked at puppies. :adore:
I appreciate knowing about your breeder as well.
When shrinking poodle size it is so hard to decide between mini's and toys.
I am attaching a photo of the pups and me taken with Santa.
Behind us on line was Molly Star a toy poodle who looked identical to Henry. 
Very cute although Molly Mui of PF is our personal favorite. :act-up:
Have a wonderful holiday.
The Christmas Poodle Cookies were a BIG hit!
Henry, Eleanor and Me


----------



## Muggles

I love the Santa photo! It's great to hear from you. 

Here is Rory taking a break in our hot summer weather!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Australia looks wonderful in December*

G'day Muggles and Rory:

Thank you for your kind words.

Eleanor turned six on December 9!:bounce::bounce:
We went to the beach. :bird:
Our beaching was so cold and windy that Mom made jokes we could para-sail with our ears! :ahhhhh:

Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## Muggles

Your beachy photos do look cold! Looks like fun though - Rory loves the beach!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*New England: Crazy Winter Season*

Greetings Poodles:

My brother Henry and I were playing football yesterday in 60F weather.
Mom calls me her little "Gronk-oodle"!

Today we have over a foot of snow and its 25F!
Here I am as the Abominable Snow Poodle! :aetsch:

Go figure!
Crazy winter season in this part of the world!
Back inside enjoying my new Christmas present from Gram & Gramp! :act-up:

Love,
Eleanor


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Snow Poodle Song*

Poodles say, "It better stop snowing soon, Mom's going stir crazy!"
LOL
https://youtu.be/3GstbLylkZQ


----------



## EllieHenryNana

Drar Poodles:
Winter is back in New England!
Let it snow!
Watching Olympics!
Where's poodle curling?
Love 
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## EllieHenryNana

Happy Year of the Dog!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

Mom calls us her trusty hounds and snowshoeing companions! ????


----------



## Muggles

It’s great to hear from you guys! Henry and Eleanor are as lovely as ever. 

Here are a couple of Rory enjoying the beach last week - it’s been a long, hot summer!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

Hi Rory,
Lucky you at the beach!
If we go tomorrow we'll post too.
There will be snow on our beach and 42F!
???
Today we were groomed!
??
Love 
Eleanor and Henry


----------



## Muggles

You look fabulous! Have fun at the beach - I can’t imagine having snow on the sand! Last week it was 38c (~100F!) for us - just a little bit of difference!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

Dear Rory,
Here is our favorite beach.
February in New England has been strange - snow Saturday 32F - sunny warm on Tuesday 64F - tomorrow maybe more snow in the 30'sF.
After the beach we had some lobster!
What fun treats do you get on beach days?
Love
Eleanor and Henry


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Great to see you around here again! Henry & Eleanor are looking happy! Don't be such a stranger!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

Fall in New England 2018


----------



## twyla

Beautiful as always


----------



## Muggles

Lovely!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Thank you!*



twyla said:


> Beautiful as always


Dear Twyla and Muggles!
Thank you for your kind replies.
:adore:
How is the November poodle season in your part of the world?
Twyla I noticed an RIP.
On Halloween, Henry's Mom - Barley :angel: - was laid to rest with Emilie (my daughter) and I holding and loving her. 
Baba :angel2: is the champage girl behind her sister Sashi (black) posing at our groomers.
It is fall in New England and here is a photo of Eleanor and Henry in front of a falls with foliage.
You can see the Henry (champagne) and Eleanor (apricot) sporting Sandy Project scarves a friend of mine crochets and knits to commemorate her Aunt Sandy and raise money for Yale Hospital Smilow Cancer Center.
Henry inherited Barley's smile. :2in1:
Much happiness to all!
Love,
EllieHenryNana


----------



## BentleysMum

Fall is one of my favorite season, but fall in Alberta is always too short. We're already in our winter months. Charlie loves fresh snow and ends up turning into a little snowman.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Charlie is adorable in the snow!*



BentleysMum said:


> Fall is one of my favorite season, but fall in Alberta is always too short. We're already in our winter months. Charlie loves fresh snow and ends up turning into a little snowman.


Dear Bentley's Mum,

Thank you so much for sharing your snowy Alberta Fall.
Charlie is adorable. :act-up:

Happy birthday with hat and cake! WOW!

Today we brought two of our human kids to visit with Santa. 

Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## Charleeann67:)

*Minnesota Rudy's New Snowsuit*

Rudy loves his new snowsuit!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

Rudy!!!
Thank you so much!
We love you to bits!
You look like our Auntie Sashi!
❤?❤?❤
Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## EllieHenryNana

Huggle Hounds for Christmas! Hooray!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Now THAT is a picture of two very happy with their Christmas presents dogs!!!! LOL!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

*Toys have a short life at our home*

Dear Molly,
Greetings!
We loved our toys.
Unfortunately Eleanor demolished her Huggle Hound quickly and THEN SNATCHED UP MINE for an untimely end.
:afraid:
I hope you had a wonderful holiday and that your toys are still intact.
Love,
Henry the Toyless Poodle


----------



## EllieHenryNana

Greetings Poodles!
Summertime and the living is easy!
Our adventures continue. 
Please share how life looks in your part of the world.
XOX
Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## reraven123

Four seasons in Minnesota.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

Reraven,
Thank you for sharing Minnesota!
Your state looks lovely in every season. 
?
You are a beautiful apricot!
Love,
Eleanor and Henry


----------



## Finn's mum

Summer in Scotland...on the rare days we have sunshine...


----------



## Carolinek

This thread reminded me of how long I’ve been on the forum! Fun to scroll back. 
We’re in upstate NY.
Here is Gracie through her first 3 seasons, we haven’t gotten to fall yet! The winter pic is day 2, when she was 8 weeks old. She’s growing up quick.


----------



## Vita

Carolinek, she's really pretty. Do you remember where you got her pink bow? I love it.


----------



## Carolinek

Thanks Vita! Her groomer puts the bows on her collar each time I bring her, and I believe she makes them herself. They look to be tulle scrunched up with a ribbon holding it together. Each time is a different color. She also paints her nails to match. Too funny. All for $52, quite a bargain for a quality groom.

She has bred poodles for many years and knows what she’s doing. I really lucked out finding her.

Sorry I couldn’t be of more help with the bows!


----------



## EllieHenryNana

Dear Finn,
We love the beach too!
Apricot poodles look amazing anywhere!
Thanks for sharing,
Love,
Henry and Eleanor 
PS
We like tennis balls and Andy Murray. 
How about you?
?


----------



## EllieHenryNana

Dear Gracie,
We love your pink bow too!
$52 for grooming is grand.
We love Lori who grooms and poses us.
Our Auntie Sashi is Ebony just like you!
Thanks for sharing NYS!
Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Dear Eleanor and Henry,

Is it really hot where you live right now? Here in San Diego it has been not too hot yet......but hot enough that I have to wait all day until my human will take me for a walk (because she doesn't want my feet to get burned.) It also helps that we live near Mission Bay so we get a nice off shore breeze at about 6pm! I even get to go off leash when we get to our favorite place that over looks the bay.......it's a church yard and the pastor is a woman who thinks I'm the cutest thing ever! I like her too! There was a pet bunny loose there today.......I wasn't allow to chase it though..........DARN IT! Summer is fun cuz there are lots of lizards and gophers to play with!
Well, I hope you guys are having a fun summer too........ 


:love2:
Love
MOLLY


----------



## Finn's mum

We do love watching Andy Murray play...great to see him back and we also love to chase our ball in the park, the garden, the house anywhere Mum let's us.
Love from Finn and Eden x


----------



## EllieHenryNana

Dear Molly,
Great to hear from you!
It has been so HOT in the Northeast that the 90's with humidity feels like 107!!!
Mom won't let us out! 
We have been taking siestas in the afternoon.
Here is Henry bean bagging! LOL
We were invited to Cape Cod but they won't let dogs on the beach in the summer!
WE OBJECT!
Poodles are not dogs!
We are people in top knots and curls!
?
Be well you adorable girl!
<3
Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## EllieHenryNana

Dear Finn and Eden,
Our mom was rooting for Serena and Andy too!
If they ever need ball poodles Eleanor is an ace retriever!
Our new favorite toy is the Flippy Flopper - it's like a frisbee but even easier to fly and catch!
Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## twyla

reported


----------



## Muggles

Here’s Rory enjoying some gorgeous spring sunshine at our annual flower festival.


----------



## EllieHenryNana

Dear Rory,
How beautiful spring is in Australia and you look so handsome with the flowers. 
In New England, we are flip flopped and fall is beginning. 
We are in the height of fall foliage. 
Here we are at our favorite pond.
We also brought a giant bag of dog food to support Subaru (our ride) and their pet project for a local animal shelter. 
Henry was afraid of the cardboard doghouse so I posed for us. ?
Thank you for sharing your season!
Love,
Eleanor and Henry 
P.S.
Auntie Sashi at the groomer


----------



## Muggles

Love the pics Henry and Elenor (and Sashi!) - autumn in New England is beautiful, I would love to visit there again! Enjoy playing in all those crunchy leaves


----------



## EllieHenryNana

Dear Muggles and Rory,
If you visit New England again give us a buzz and we'll show you our favorite spots!
Here is our happy place at the lake.
Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## EllieHenryNana

Happy Spring Poodles!
Kisses in our sunroom!
Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------

